# Android tablet won't let me sign into Google Play Store



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I bought a cheap used tablet as we've never had one so thought we could try it out before shelling for a new one.









I have an app on the tablet which will give me more detailed system specs if required.

Pretty impressed so far except........It won't let me sign in to the Play Store, most common error is "There was a problem communicating with Google servers. Try again later."

Seems like a common issue as I've seen in lots of other forums but some of the solutions are long and drawn out methods and my concentration is not what it used to be.









I tried a factory reset which only caused me more problems like removing Facebook messenger which, ordinarily would be installed from the play store but I still couldn't sign into.

I've just about got everything I need now by downloading apk's from other sites and emailing to myself but just don't like it when things don't work like they're supposed to.

Also, the wifi keeps dropping out but I wonder if thats because I have a smart tv and a smart phone both using wifi at the same time? :4-dontkno

I've been a Windows man for 12 years but I find Android unneccessarily complicated. It makes my head spin sometimes. :lol:

Would be grateful for any assistance with this. :smile:

Thanks.


----------



## Gwoo1981 (Jun 4, 2015)

You can try disabling 2factor authentication and clearing the cache for Google services. Here is a link with several steps to try
https://www.theandroidportal.com/there-was-a-problem-communicating-with-google-servers/


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks very much, I'll have another go at following the steps. :smile:


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Dave, I'd recommend not using your regular Google sign in in any of those tabs..

Create another one, otherwise you're risking your private info.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks. Tried to create new account about 3 times now.

It won't even let me add an account to settings > accounts.

Last night, tried to install Snapchat and it said,



> Snapchat won't run unless you update Google Play services.


:angry: :banghead:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds like a bungled device you got there. If you can find the firmware, flashing it may be the way to go if it's a software issue. If it's a hardware problem, then there isn't anything you can do about it. May I ask what's the intended use for a tablet?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> May I ask what's the intended use for a tablet?


My wife is disabled and spends much of her time in bed watching tv. She's a real technophobe but likes the idea of being able to see the grandkids photo's on a bigger screen and video calling, particularly in these uncertain times.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Some possible options here https://10under100.com/best-tablets-under-100/


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Sorry to say but if you buy stuff cheap you're taking your chances.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Try speaking to Google on your tablet.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

BrentC said:


> Try speaking to Google on your tablet.


Yes, I've done that and it works.

Did you mean for me to say something in particular?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

No need to say anything. Just hope it works for you.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought you was going to say the speech thing would somehow help me sign into the play store.


----------

